# Opinion on this buck to breed to



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone! 
So I would like some opinion... I want to breed my PB doe, Sunnywood MozzarELLA, this winter. There is a buck a couple of hours away from me that I was looking at, and I was wondering if you had any opinions on if they would be a good match. Photos below are of Ella and her dam (Sunnywood Brie) and her sire (Tiny Angels Levi Blues)


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry, the picture of her dam is not all that great... let me know if you can't judge and I will try to get another one...


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is the buck, and below him are his sire and dam. He is polled. Ella's paternal granddam was also polled, so would this present problems or not?


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

OOps sorry, on the top he (Rolling Acres Farm REM Maverick) is on the right and his sire (Fairlea Rembrandt) is on the left. His dam is Macilwham Farm Ballerina.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you can find something better. His dam's udder is enough for me to tell you to keep looking. Really poor medial and teat placement, teats are small, and escutcheon is low. I do like the width, but I would never keep a buck out of her. Her conformation as well as the buckling's sire's conformation looks average...nothing special. Can't really see through the buckling's fluffy coat. I would keep looking.


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Kylee. Unfortunately, where I live there is not much to choose from but I have a few reserve plans. Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

I agree with Kylee.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will say, I've seen this boy and his dam in person, and they look MUCH nicer  she even placed fairly well if I remember correctly at the show.. She's really skittish and such so I know it's hard for them to get a decent picture.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Honestly, he isn't terrible. The one thing that really keeps me from saying that he's a good choice is his dam's teats. The rest of her udder isn't terrible at all, yes she could be higher in the escutcheon, but it's really not too bad. If you know what you're looking at, you can tell, even with a crappy picture, that his dam has a pretty decent build conformation wise. His sire isn't terrible, but not extraordinary either. Keep looking to see if you can find something better, but it's definitely not the end of the world if you end up breeding to him.


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys :grin: This really helps. I did hear somewhere that the buck's dam was abused, so that doesn't help...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Udderly_Obsessed said:


> Thanks guys :grin: This really helps. I did hear somewhere that the buck's dam was abused, so that doesn't help...


Yah, I believe prior to her owner now, she wasn't handled well.. She's got a real loving home now though


----------

